

Clay Shirky has perfected the art of the bold, meaningless epigram.  - Diogenes
http://www.weeklystandard.com/articles/future-guy_513321.html?nopager=1

======
justlearning
What is the author's objective? This is a lopsided rant against an internet
'spokesman'.

I had an opportunity to talk with Shirky; he is so not the arrogant person
portrayed in the article. Before mechanical turk,cambrian house,crowdspring
came by - he 'predicted' (for the lack of better word) CrowdSourcing.

